# i gotta get it right



## blondlebanese (Aug 27, 2014)

just to make sure I have it right.  there is nothing I need to do for clones once I bring them home.  just put them under the light?  it was mentioned that I should not plant them in their permanent pots right away .  how long should I leave them in the pots they come in from the store?  and more questions latter.  thanks blondlebanese
 my trip from greenhorn to greenthumb.   thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the passion.... some photos would be helpful... the wattage of the light that you're putting your new clone under... some other key ingredients to your setup... like hydro or soil... number of lights...dimensions of the room...etc...


----------



## Locked (Aug 27, 2014)

Did you get them from a dispensary or a friend? Either way I would inspect them for pests. Especially the god damn Borg(Spider Mites).    I put everything I veg under my HO T5 setup.


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 28, 2014)

they are grown is soil, under one 1000w air cooled hps.  in a room 5x7x8


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2014)

1k hps may get a bit hot for a clone---keep em wet and ur eye on them for heat stress---3 maybe 4' from the top of the plant to the light---they are ready to be transplanted when you see roots pushing their way to the wall of the pot---webbing like a spider made of roots

how many do u have and how large is the hood---6 or 8" air cooled


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 28, 2014)

6 plants under a 20x20 hood with 8" duct.  ok,  so, no transplanting until the roots are crowding the pot.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 28, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> 6 plants under a 20x20 hood with 8" duct.  ok,  so, no transplanting until the roots are crowding the pot.




correct---more so for them to acclimate to their new home---i would likely transplant them after 5 days or so to examine the root structure

how large are they---are u feeding them---are u running that hps veg light 24/7 or 18 hours/day---what are the room temps---what size pots u planning on using---how much head room do u have---r u getting plenty of fresh air exchanges---will the plants live their entire life thru harvest in this spot


----------

